# Offshore Guided trip



## Lilbear21 (Nov 16, 2011)

I am looking for a offshore guided trip for Father's Day gift. Looking to go on June 25th (saturday.) It will be for 5 people, please PM me. Thanks.


----------



## mojoefishing (Jun 3, 2011)

pm sent


----------

